# You boys like Mexico?!?!



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

I thought I'd been spared from the fallout that's been happening around here the past couple of weeks. Nope, I was wrong. He was just looking for something that he thought I'd like that I might not buy for myself. He hit the nail on the head! Thanks @TexaSmoke!















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

@Rabidawise that @TexaSmoke is on a tear.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Those look mighty fine.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

kacey said:


> @Rabidawise that @TexaSmoke is on a tear.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Yes he is!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Viva la @TexaSmoke!!!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

This guy is on a roll!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Daaaayuuum, they look good. Nice hit Tyson. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Heck Yeah!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Mexicosmoke hit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76 (Aug 12, 2018)

Man, @TexaSmoke is like a cigar ninja!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

If ya'll think someone's value to the Puff community is measured in how many free cigars they send out, and cool that a banned ex-member is using cigar bombs to troll the forum, it's a pretty sad statement on what Puff has become.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

curmudgeonista said:


> If ya'll think someone's value to the Puff community is measured in how many free cigars they send out, and cool that a banned ex-member is using cigar bombs to troll the forum, it's a pretty sad statement on what Puff has become.


I don't say much around here but, I'll say this and it's not meant as disrespect.
You're completely wrong. People didn't like Tyson because he sent free cigars. People like Tyson (still) because he's a solid dude. A good friend to lots here. Above and beyond this hobby of cigars. He takes time from his day to chat, to engage and care about the people and friendships he's made here. Giving away some cigars in the process was just icing on the cake.
People don't think its cool he got banned. People would like to see him still around. Not everyone maybe but lots.
And as for the bombs he's sending out, you see it as trolling...if these guys hadn't posted them on here, they still would have been sent and accepted. He's not doing it to troll, he's doing it because that's what he does. He's a generous guy trying to keep in touch with friends he made here.
That's how I see it at least.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

curmudgeonista said:


> If ya'll think someone's value to the Puff community is measured in how many free cigars they send out, and cool that a banned ex-member is using cigar bombs to troll the forum, it's a pretty sad statement on what Puff has become.


I agree with @Matt_21 Jack. It has nothing to do with trolling. We all hated how everything with the MAW went down, and what it resulted in. Hell, if it weren't for this forum, I never would have met him, and many others that I consider real friends now. So no, it is not a said statement on what "Puff has become". But thanks for dropping in with your comment!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Sorry sh*t went sideways in your bomb thread Brian. I just felt I had to respond.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Just because hes no longer a member doesnt mean we should refrain from sharing something like this if we feel like it. Hell I feel its gonna get to the point we cant post is name any more. A lot of people on this forum know TY still..... hes gonna cross paths with some of us because were on tons of other social mediums.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

curmudgeonista said:


> If ya'll think someone's value to the Puff community is measured in how many free cigars they send out, and cool that a banned ex-member is using cigar bombs to troll the forum, it's a pretty sad statement on what Puff has become.


I believe that what you wrote says more about you Jack than anyone else. @TexaSmoke is a friend of mine and I believe Tyson is friend to many of the people he has bombed. So of course we are going to post thank you to a friend.
The fact that you felt the need to come and say something like you did says to me that you have issues either with the decision or the person.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

I think you guys are taking Jack's words the wrong way. Yes he can be direct and sometimes a bit overbearing but it's all for us! When somebody is Banned that's final. There's been a few Brothers that I've been close to in the past who've been banned and it SUCKS when it happens but, it does happen. Now when the same banned member sends cigars out to his pals is a great gesture and a true sense of friendship but, posting those bombs and mentioning that banned person kinda takes away from the Banning don't ya think?

Either way it's 12:00 here in CT and I'm 4 beers in on What's gonna wind up being a long day in the sun lol. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is if a Banned member sends ya something it might be better to keep that between you and him. Show's that were all respecting the rules and trying to keep this place rolling. Now back to my suds and sun!



Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

Kidvegas said:


> I think you guys are taking Jack's words the wrong way. Yes he can be direct and sometimes a bit overbearing but it's all for us! When somebody is Banned that's final. There's been a few Brothers that I've been close to in the past who've been banned and it SUCKS when it happens but, it does happen. Now when the same banned member sends cigars out to his pals is a great gesture and a true sense of friendship but, posting those bombs and mentioning that banned person kinda takes away from the Banning don't ya think?
> 
> Either way it's 12:00 here in CT and I'm 4 beers in on What's gonna wind up being a long day in the sun lol.
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say is if a Banned member sends ya something it might be better to keep that between you and him. Show's that were all respecting the rules and trying to keep this place rolling. Now back to my suds and sun!


Those are some wise words. Well said sir. Cheers!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

If yunz guys really don't think this is his way of getting a dig in and stirring it up, then yunz really didn't know Tyson very well..

he was and STILL is a friend of mine. If the dude came up here, I'd let him crash at my house, smoke my cigars and drink my whiskey. But he never disrespected my home. However he did disrespect the forum and he won't be allowed back in this house. 

Rule 6 says you cannot relay messages from banned members. If you don't think this is relaying a "message" you're wrong..

I put up with alot of crap. I have everyone's back until they put me in an indefensible situation. Then I'm forced to vote to drop them from the forum. How many posts have I deleted to CYA, how many "he's being mean to me" PMs have I settled, how many times have I argued to give a guy another chance because "he really didn't mean it like that"?

It's crap like this that's starting to make me think that I've been wrong. Should I take the rules as a end all be all and not look at the personal side of things. Would it of been better if I voted to ban Tyson months ago when he when this started, instead defending him for being passionate about his point, which read by another person would of been construed as extremely disrespectful ? 

We don't release PMs , we don't discuss the actual goings on when someone gets banned. If we did ,a different tune would be sung. The things people(not just Tyson) think they can say to mods in PM is craziness. Then their buddies hear the story just from them, because we keep things private. We do that to protect the person that's gone. No one wants the venom they spit in a exit tirade to be posted in open forum. That's no way to go out. 

As far as Tyson. As I've said before he's a friend, I consider him a stand up guy. He thought he was right, took it TOO far, made it personal, now he's gone. He didn't martyr himself for the sake of the forum, he got pissed said a bunch of stuff in the heat of the moment, wouldn't step it back, and decided he'd rather be banned than make it right. 

So in conclusion in this [email protected] post. 

1) Tyson won't be coming back
2) Tyson IS delivering a message in this post
3) defend him all you want, he was wrong. I know him and I bet when he cooled down he realized he pushed a little farther than he would of in a calmer state of mind. 
4) in total disclosure, he sent back the gurkha of shame along with a great selection and a pleasant, heart felt note. Which is another reason I considered and will continue to consider him a friend and stand up guy, who had a bad day said some crap to a few people that he knew would get him booted. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

UBC03 said:


> If yunz guys really don't think this is his way of getting a dig in and stirring it up, then yunz really didn't know Tyson very well..
> 
> he was and STILL is a friend of mine. If the dude came up here, I'd let him crash at my house, smoke my cigars and drink my whiskey. But he never disrespected my home. However he did disrespect the forum and he won't be allowed back in this house.
> 
> ...


Dino
I was unaware of rule 6.
I will not mention it again.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

kacey said:


> Dino
> I was unaware of rule 6.
> I will not mention it again.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Thank you.. most people aren't, because it's not something that ever comes up..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

